
Book Review: Clean Architecture by Robert C. Martin - patricklouys
https://patricklouys.com/2018/06/24/book-review-clean-architecture/
======
patricklouys
This is probably bad timing with the Uncle Bob controversy on Twitter
recently, but the book is good nonetheless.

